# first christmas separated



## dolphinality46 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all,
We are recently separated and my lawyer is in the process of drafting the legal separation papers. Its a pretty mutal separation. We've talked minimally other than to discussing my moving stuff out of the house and a vet appointment for the dog. I'm not really interested in talking more than needed at this point. My question is do I get him a christmas present? we really havent discussed christmas but i think its understood he's not coming here (my parents' place) and i'm not going to his parents home.

Thx


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

If you feel that he's still a friend you will keep in touch with, then maybe you should. Otherwise, maybe just a card at best.


----------

